# Questions about setting up XP-Pen Artist 10



## Queen-Of-Mischief (Jun 29, 2019)

Hey guys, new user, first post, all that good stuff. I really need some help with my tablet (It's my first) and I decided I would find a forum to help me out. I have several questions and insight into any of them would be helpful. Let me just jump in.

(1) Apparently, my computer doesn't have an HDMI port. :'( If I get an adapter for USB would it work just as well? Can anyone link me to something cheap? Most I'm seeing are like $20 dollars and my bank account is already crying from buying the tablet in the first place. Noob question IKR.

(2) Due to some bullshit refurbished eBay computer, I don't have a legitimate copy of Windows 10. Will this cause any problems with software installation? I should probably buy a copy anyway but I'm putting it off.

(3) Umm. I guess... I only had two questions. Why did I decide to format this like a list?

I should have probably done more research beforehand, but it was new in box at $170 and that seemed like a steal.


----------

